# Coriander And Orange Peel How Much



## jayruby (22/3/11)

brewing tomorrow how much coriander and orange peel zest should i use , iwill havea55 litre boil volume iwill be using crushed cori seeds and fresh oranges should i add it at 0mins any help greatly appreciated cheers


----------



## jakub76 (22/3/11)

My last wit I used 15 grams of corriander seed. I crushed whole seeds just prior to adding them. I used the zest of 2 large navel oranges, previosly I used 6 and the orange zest overwhelmed the beer...took ages for the flavour to settle out. I also threw in some chamomile tea and a single star anise but that's just guilding the lilly.

I threw it all in with 5 minutes boil remaining. As you suggested though, a flame-out addition would also be fine and probably would retain more aroma.


----------



## Crusty (22/3/11)

For a 25lt batch I use,
24g corriander seed
300g citrus peel consisting of 4 x Navel oranges, 2 x Lemons & 1 x Red Grapefruit @ 0 mins.
Not overpowering & very, very nice.


----------



## jayruby (23/3/11)

jakub76 said:


> My last wit I used 15 grams of corriander seed. I crushed whole seeds just prior to adding them. I used the zest of 2 large navel oranges, previosly I used 6 and the orange zest overwhelmed the beer...took ages for the flavour to settle out. I also threw in some chamomile tea and a single star anise but that's just guilding the lilly.
> 
> I threw it all in with 5 minutes boil remaining. As you suggested though, a flame-out addition would also be fine and probably would retain more aroma.




thanks jakub ,how many litres boil volume did u use 15 g of cori mate ?


----------



## jayruby (23/3/11)

Crusty said:


> For a 25lt batch I use,
> 24g corriander seed
> 300g citrus peel consisting of 4 x Navel oranges, 2 x Lemons & 1 x Red Grapefruit @ 0 mins.
> Not overpowering & very, very nice.



thanks crusty ,im thinkin around about 40 g of cori and 3or 4 of the oranges, mate can u tell me whether you only used the grated zest ie ; the orange bit on the outside or the whole peel ,afriend down the big smoke told me he used the whole peel and he ....ed it up and had to chuck it 0ut.
any way id love to check out yuor 3 v system next time im in yamba ,we live up the goldy and go camping at calypso and take the kids surfing at turners ive got a3v system as well built to do 55 litre boils no use doing things in halves cheers matt


----------



## MHB (23/3/11)

There are certainly two very different views on using herbs/spice zest and what have you, the one expressed above goes along the lines of "if you're using spice who ever drinks the beer will know it", a bit like the American IPA view of hops, if a bit is good add more I think of it as about as subtle as the clubbing girls over the head approach to dating.

The other view is as a subtle enhancement of the beer, more like the Hoegaarden approach, where neither the Coriander nor the Zest dominates the flavour.

Wheeler in his "Brew Classic European Beers at Home" recommends 3 g of each (dried Zest and Coriander) I have brewed this, and tasted several other brewers attempts and this amount is very close to the mark, if you are looking for a beer in the Hoegaarden style.

If you're looking for a smack you around the chops dose of orange and spice go to town.

MHB


----------



## bconnery (23/3/11)

I have this information I've used as a guide in the past, taken from a belgian beer styles page I found on brewery.org...

"Coriander in the boil is essential: use 1 gram or more per liter of finished beer, boiled for 5 minutes or so. Coarsely ground whole coriander and boils over 15 minutes result in low coriander flavor. 
Curacao (bitter) orange peel is also traditional, in amounts between 0.5 and 1 gram/liter. The peel can be boiled for longer if desired, up to about 1/2 hour. It contributes a rich herbal flavor similar to herb tea, and does not taste of orange.


* Ham aroma. Many white beers have an orangey flavor from the coriander, some brewers use orange instead. Boiling Sunkist type orange peels and especially commercial dried peels imparts a ham-like aroma. Bitter orange can do this too, particularly when boiled for just a short period. Citrus zest can be used without too many problems. "

Obviously it is fairly broad in the range there though, so you have quite a scope.


----------



## Nick JD (23/3/11)

MHB said:


> There are certainly two very different views on using herbs/spice zest and what have you, the one expressed above goes along the lines of "if you're using spice who ever drinks the beer will know it", a bit like the American IPA view of hops, if a bit is good add more – I think of it as about as subtle as the clubbing girls over the head approach to dating.
> 
> The other view is as a subtle enhancement of the beer, more like the Hoegaarden approach, where neither the Coriander nor the Zest dominates the flavour.
> 
> ...



+1

If you have a quick look at the Belgian Wit style in the BJCP you will see the two flavout fails common in Wit are "Celery" and "Ham".

Adding too much corriander is instant hambone and celery soup. I just recently did this - and would recommend FAR less than a lot of people put in. 

Without excessive corriander I got _very close_ to Hoegaarden. With 25g @ 5 minutes I got ham and vegetable soup. With just dried tangerine peel I got no ham.


----------



## Crusty (23/3/11)

bar 9 said:


> thanks crusty ,im thinkin around about 40 g of cori and 3or 4 of the oranges, mate can u tell me whether you only used the grated zest ie ; the orange bit on the outside or the whole peel ,afriend down the big smoke told me he used the whole peel and he ....ed it up and had to chuck it 0ut.
> any way id love to check out yuor 3 v system next time im in yamba ,we live up the goldy and go camping at calypso and take the kids surfing at turners ive got a3v system as well built to do 55 litre boils no use doing things in halves cheers matt



Matt,
I peeled the citrus pretty shallow to avoid getting too much of the actual fruit & the thick white skin with it. Not too sure if it makes a huge difference or not but was fairly careful. I can't see any dramas just using zest, it may actually be better. Be careful with the corriander seed though, as others have said it can be very overpowering. I roughly crushed mine with a rolling pin, run over them once & had some not fully crushed. At 0 mins, the finished beer was slightly fruity & a very slight hint of corriander seed, very different from the taste going into the fermenter. I would assume the fermentation drove off some flavour which works in your favour. I don't think I would add these ingredients @ longer than 0 mins, even 5 mins I think would bee too much.
Ah, the good old Calypso caravan park still rocks & so close to everything. You are most welcome to drop in next time your down this way for a few Crafties mate for sure.


----------



## argon (23/3/11)

MHB said:


> The other view is as a subtle enhancement of the beer, more like the Hoegaarden approach, where neither the Coriander nor the Zest dominates the flavour.



This is the camp that i sit in. Last time i used coriander i added 2 teaspoons of crushed seeds for a double batch of Belgian Blonde at 5mins. It's just a subtle addition that supports the Belgian yeast characteristics.


----------



## Pennywise (23/3/11)

Crusty said:


> 300g citrus peel



That Is Shit Loads IMO. Last Wit I did had just 30g, and it was very noticable


----------



## Silo Ted (23/3/11)

There is an entry in the book Sacred and Herbal Healing Beers as follows: 

_*CORIANDER ALE*

There is at least one commercial ale on the market made similarly to this recipe. Called Belgian White Ale, it is produced by the Blue Moon Brewery in Denver, Colorado, and is fairly easy to find. It has a wonderful floral taste that is the trademark of coriander seed. 

2 pounds malted grain
1/4 ounce coriander seed, powdered
4 ounces honey
1/2 ounce orange peel
1 gallon water
yeast

snip/
boil the coriander seed and orange peel in the wort for half an hour 
/snip_


----------



## jayruby (23/3/11)

thanks heaps to every one for your help i have just dumped 15 g of crushed cori and 20 g of the zest into the kettle at flame out or 0 min with 50 litre boil vol we shall see how she goes ! i thought id drop it back a bit ,i only want it in the background very subtly . 

PROZIC ALL !


----------



## Crusty (23/3/11)

Pennywise said:


> That Is Shit Loads IMO. Last Wit I did had just 30g, and it was very noticable



30g @ what time.
300g @ 0 mins was certainly not overpowering at all. The only thing I would do again is just back off the corriander to 20g.
Would definately do this beer again, It's really good.


----------



## Killer Brew (10/11/15)

I'm looking to add these 2 ingredients to a Saison coming up after feedback at the state homebrew comp. Really just looking to compliment the Danstar Belle Saison yeast flavour. I already have the peel of 2 oranges drying and the coriander in the vegie garden is starting to seed. After reading through the above I'm considering 1g / L (based on fermenter volume) for both ingredients added with 5 mins to go in the boil.

Anyone have any newer advice on these ingredients before I plough ahead?


----------



## Blind Dog (10/11/15)

Depends on what you want to achieve, but I'd start at much less than 1g/L of coriander. Had a fair few disasters producing disgusting shiite before settling on about 200g/L.

I tend to use either fresh peel (mix of orange and grapefruit) or marmalade, both at around 1g/L

Add everything with 5 minutes to go in the boil.

If its too subtle for your tastes, you can always increase for next time, but you'll still have a nice saison to enjoy. If its over-done, you may well be using it to feed to the lawn or to convince the in-laws that they really shouldn't come around as much


----------



## Danscraftbeer (10/11/15)

200g/L??? :unsure:


----------



## Jack of all biers (10/11/15)

MHB said:


> There are certainly two very different views on using herbs/spice zest and what have you, the one expressed above goes along the lines of "if you're using spice who ever drinks the beer will know it", a bit like the American IPA view of hops, if a bit is good add more � I think of it as about as subtle as the clubbing girls over the head approach to dating.
> 
> The other view is as a subtle enhancement of the beer, more like the Hoegaarden approach, where neither the Coriander nor the Zest dominates the flavour.
> 
> ...


Agree with MHB's post from 2011 on this one. 3gm for full brew. Even if you go on the Coriander Ale recipe above (1/4 ounce) is 7gm for the full brew. 1gm/L is not going to end well unless you really, really, really, and I mean really love a side of beer flavour in your coriander!


----------



## pist (10/11/15)

+1 mhb nailed it. Take his advice on board its spot on


----------



## Danscraftbeer (10/11/15)

Never used Coriander but looking back on some old experimental brews that I did with spices. The ones that were good had less than 0.1g/L. That included Whole ground Cloves, Bay leaf, ~8g ghost Pepper = 2g dry. 
So basically under the 0.1g/L is a safe zone. You don't want to tip your efforts on the lawn.
Ground version is maybe around the 1/4tsp rather than 4 tsp. I think... :unsure: check your doses. :chug:


----------



## Blind Dog (10/11/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> 200g/L??? :unsure:


Bugger. Missed an m, 200mg/L

Edit - missed it again! Bloody auto correct


----------



## Killer Brew (10/11/15)

Thanks for the feedback all, sounds like I dodged a bullet! Will go with 3g total of each in my first batch and see how it pans out.


----------



## Reman (11/11/15)

I'll provide some differing advice, I did 1g/L of both coriander and bitter orange peel for a hoegaarden clone and honestly they are barely if at all perceptible. This was thrown in with 10 mins left in the boil.

From other peoples experience the age of the coriander can really determine how much flavour it imparts and maybe my coriander was just dead.

But the next time I brew it I'll be going 2g/L of both the coriander and bitter orange peel.

I will repeat some sage advice though, "start small, as you can always add more"


----------

